# plucchia : imbrucchia : strucchia



## Corsicum

Ciao,
Dans le contexte suivant, je ne veux pas du tout traduire l’ensemble mais uniquement ces quelques paroles surtout *strucchia* , je ne comprend pas du tout, de quoi s’agit-il ? ? 
"...ma anche l’esito piano (_plucchia _: _imbrucchia _: _strucchia_),..."
 
http://www.openstarts.units.it/dspace/bitstream/10077/2732/1/8-PELLEGRINI.pdf
Cruciale è il ruolo della rima, che abbina uscite piane e uscite ossitone, di nuovo piane
nel distico finale, che chiede considerazioni specifiche. L’urto fonico è tangibile nella rima
ossitona (in tutti i casi monosillabi: _fas _: _nas _: _pas_), ma anche l’esito piano *(plucchia :*
_*imbrucchia *_*: strucchia),* nelle maglie acustiche come nei risvolti semantici, si prospetta
come scapigliato, denso di una fisicità ispida (specie nei nessi consonantici: _pl_, _br_, _str_, allitteranti),
che la parafrasi italiana mortifica e almeno in parte sgretola: _plucchia _‘polmoni’ (e
più genericamente ‘petto’) 
 
Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Corsicum,

Si j'ai bien compris (c'est dans le corps du texte dont tu fournis le lien) :
Le choc sonore est tangible dans la rime oxytone (dans tous les cas monosyllabiques : _fas, nas, pas_), mais aussi la terminaison paroxytone [plucchia (_polmone-petto_, poumon-poitrine); imbrucchia (_inchioda_, cloue-embroche-transperce); strucchia (_rovescio_, revers)], dans les mailles acoustiques comme dans les aspects sémantiques, s'annonce comme ébouriffé, dense d'une matérialité aigüe-pointue-piquante (surtout dans les liens-rapports consonantiques allitérants: _pl, br, str_), que la paraphrase italienne mortifie et désagrège, au moins en partie: plucchia "_polmoni_", poumons (et d'une façon plus générale "poitrine")​Pffuuiiittt !!!


----------



## Corsicum

Un grand merci, tu es incollable !
L'auteur a probablement raison !
Je vais encore pouvoir faire semblant de comprendre à tes dépends.
 
Donc pour le contexte de la poésie en question :
Strucchia = _rovescio =_ revers


----------



## matoupaschat

Petite question : c'est toujours pour le corse, ou c'est pour le latin ? Que peux-tu faire des trois seuls mots *plucchia : imbrucchia : strucchia* ???

Ciao Corsicum Sapiens !

*PS *Je vois que tu as ajouté un codicille à ton message, mais sans point d'interrogation ... Je confirme quand même que strucchia = rovescio = revers .


----------



## Corsicum

En fait je recherche une éventuelle relation étymologique entre *struzzo*(l’autruche) et _*strucchia ..* _qui se trouve être est identique pour le Corse et l’Italien mais avec des significations différentes :
Pour_*struzzo* _on a des hypothèses ici *:*
http://www.etimo.it/?term=struzzo&find=Cerca
*strucchia **semble correspondre, et même correspond exactement, au mot corse *_strucchia_(rien ou chose de peu d’importance) pour lequel je recherche initialement l’étymologie. Par discipline si c’est un terme spécifique Corse je n’en parle pas sur ce forum pour ne pas perturber l’Italien, par contre quand je retrouve le terme dans un texte Italien, surtout scientifique, je peux le citer c’est le cas pour *strucchia*et *strucchi* qui semble lui désigner de petites pâtisseries en Italien :
*Gli Strucchi sono dei deliziosi fagottini di pasta frolla che contengono lo stesso ripieno della Gubana.*
http://www.giudittateresa.com/scheda.php?i=5
Quel peut bien être le lien étymologique entre ces mots et l’autruche, c’est la question « métaphysique » fondamentale (dont dépend peut être l’avenir de l’humanité ?) que je me pose ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Corsicum said:


> Par discipline si c’est un terme spécifique Corse je n’en parle pas sur ce forum pour ne pas perturber l’Italien, ...


Je crois que tu pourrais en parler, parce que sur le forum Italiano Solo, on parle bien de "dialectes italiens" (ou langues régionales, pour ne froisser personne), et comme le corse prend ses racines dans l'italien, ou en tout cas, dans le même substrat que lui, il me semble qu'il n'y aurait pas de problème . Tu pourrais aussi demander sur "solo italiano" ; à mon avis tu aurais plus de résultats ; je veux bien te donner un coup de main pour l'italien, si tu ne te sens pas assez sûr .
Ciao .


----------



## Montesacro

[ 


Corsicum said:


> En fait je recherche une éventuelle relation étymologique entre *struzzo*(l’autruche) et _*strucchia ..* _qui se trouve être est identique pour le Corse et l’Italien mais avec des significations différentes :
> Pour_*struzzo* _on a des hypothèses ici *:*
> http://www.etimo.it/?term=struzzo&find=Cerca
> *strucchia **semble correspondre, et même correspond exactement, au mot corse *_strucchia_(rien ou chose de peu d’importance) pour lequel je recherche initialement l’étymologie. Par discipline si c’est un terme spécifique Corse je n’en parle pas sur ce forum pour ne pas perturber l’Italien, par contre quand je retrouve le terme dans un texte Italien, surtout scientifique, je peux le citer c’est le cas pour *strucchia*et *strucchi* qui semble lui désigner de petites pâtisseries en Italien :
> *Gli Strucchi sono dei deliziosi fagottini di pasta frolla che contengono lo stesso ripieno della Gubana.*
> http://www.giudittateresa.com/scheda.php?i=5
> Quel peut bien être le lien étymologique entre ces mots et l’autruche, c’est la question « métaphysique » fondamentale (dont dépend peut être l’avenir de l’humanité ?) que je me pose ?


 
Be', iniziamo col dire che né _strucchia_, né _plucchia_, né _imbrucchia_ sono parole italiane. Si tratta evidentemente di termini esclusivamente friulani.

Corsicum, io credo che non esista alcun nesso etimologico tra l'italiano "struzzo" e il friulano "strucchia - strucchi".

Comunque posso avanzare un'ipotesi sull'etimologia degli "strucchi" (i dolci).
Forse c'entra qualcosa il verbo veneto (e probabilmente anche friulano) "strucar", che vuol dire _schiacciare, premere, pizzicare_.


----------



## Corsicum

*matoupaschat*
Je comprends mais pour ce forum Français/Italien c’est déjà assez compliqué de traduire les nuances il faut s’en tenir aux versions officielles des dictionnaires Français/Italien, le mélange peut perturber l’apprentissage, le nombre de participants étant faible le non respect de cette règle peut être très perturbant compte tenu du fait que je suis assez bavard. Par ailleurs j’essaye d’apprendre un minimum d’Italien que je ne connais pas du tout, cela ne me fait pas de mal. 
Pour le forum Italien, certes il y des questions posées sur les dialectes mais l’essentiel des questions réponses concerne du vocabulaire et se fait en Italien … et pour cela ils n’ont pas trop le choix.
Mais en cas de besoins spécifiques il y a aussi des fils pour toutes les langues sur ce site, je te le ferai savoir en cas de besoin.
Merci pour ton attention et ton aide.

________________________________________________________________________

Grazie mille *Montesacro*
Trés interessant, j'ai lu ton message aprés


----------



## matoupaschat

À mon avis, pour le corse, il faut plutôt chercher en Toscane ou en Ligurie, à la rigueur aussi en Sardaigne, mais je ne comprendrais pas bien ce que le Frioul viendrait faire dans cette histoire . Je parle évidemment du mot corse que tu cherches, Corsicum : _strucchia = chose de peu d'importance ._ À propos, comment cela se prononce-t-il ?


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, je recherche systématiquement de ce coté mais je n’ai rien retrouvé. Prononciation : stru.chja

En relation avec « struzzo », voir des compléments d’étymologie ici rechercher « autruche » :
_Les noms des oiseaux en grec ancien, étude sémantique par Robert Fritz (1911) _
http://www.archive.org/details/lesnomsdesoiseau00robe


----------

